# My link to (limited) fame...



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Well sort of but not really. Ruby, she is the famous one. My custom designed Andrew White is shown *here* on the MMMIS website:

Anyone who is going to the Montreal Musician and Musical Instrument Show please stop by Andrew's booth (table #6) and say high. :wave: 
Mention my name and that you have seen Ruby on the web. Then ask him about my next guitar, Fast Eddie. Have your camera ready to snap his expression. 
Now the wife and I have another engagement so I won't be able to go to the show. I would love to see photo's of what he (as well as the others) have on display. He was hoping to have Fast Eddie's sister ready for this show. I'd love to see a photo of at least that guitar as it's suppose to be very close to what Fast Eddie will be when finished.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Who is this Fast Eddie? Id laugh if he was good at piano. If you dont understand why Im saying this, go find books by Spider Robinson called Callahan's whatever.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Yo Stephen. Yes I am hoping to get to that show. It will be my first.
Who knows maybe I will drop by Andrew's table.
Take her easy.
Benee Wafers


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

that's some sweey lookin' guitar.....


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Who is this Fast Eddie? Id laugh if he was good at piano. If you dont understand why Im saying this, go find books by Spider Robinson called Callahan's whatever.


The Fast Eddie I refer to is to be my next guitar. OK, so maybe it's weird but I named my last two guitars and thought, "Why stop now?"
So no, this Fast Eddie doesn't play piano. I am however somewhat familiar with Spider and his alternate fiction. 'Nuff said.
Most people's first thoughts are of Eddie Parker, better known as "Fast Eddie" Felsen. Paul Newman played the character called "Fast Eddie" Felson (changed the spelling) in the movie adaptation of Walter Tevis' 1959 book entitled "The Hustler". 
But seeing as this is a guitar site you may be excused if you were thinking of "Fast Eddie" Clarke, (Fastway, Twisted Sister, Motorhead, etc.).
However, by no means did I wish to infer any connection to "Fast Eddie" Erickson. Regardless of how talented a musician he may be.

The truth is that I named my first Andrew White guitar after my dear late mother. So it's only fitting that my second A.W. be named after my late father. He got the nickname from having both a heavy right foot (on the accelerator pedal) and being very long winded (no so fast talker).



Benee Wafers said:


> Yo Stephen. Yes I am hoping to get to that show. It will be my first. Who knows maybe I will drop by Andrew's table. Take her easy.
> Benee Wafers


"...hoping to...", "... maybe drop by..." :confused-smiley-010 
What??? You live right there. You have *GOT TO GO*. No if, ands or maybes about it!
You'll kick yourself if you miss it. OK so it's a drag on your wallet. But there will be stuff and people there that you'll never get to see or meet. Workshops, concerts, test drives... I'd love to meet Kaki King and see her play live. (OK, not everyone likes her music.)



PaulS said:


> that's some sweey lookin' guitar.....


Thanks, Paul. But as sweet as Ruby is, Fast Eddie should be even more so.
The reason I can't make the show is because the wife and I are going to be attending a motorcycle (Ducati Owners) rally in of all places, Bancroft. I think we're booked into the Sword for two nights.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

lol in Bancroft you say.... I didn't hear about that one, unfortuneatly I'm on the work schedule for this weekend. Anyway enjoy the town, drop into guitar nuts if you get a chance it's on 62North across from Timmies... Steve is a great guy and sometimes has some interesting things. . :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Jeez Stephen.......: Custom made guitars/Ducati's......... the only edge you're living on is the one on your Amex Platunim card:food-smiley-004: 
Benee Wafers


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

PaulS said:


> lol in Bancroft you say.... I didn't hear about that one, unfortuneatly I'm on the work schedule for this weekend. Anyway enjoy the town, drop into guitar nuts if you get a chance it's on 62North across from Timmies... Steve is a great guy and sometimes has some interesting things. . :food-smiley-004:


You wouldn't have heard because we try to keep these things hush, hush. We don't wish to alert the L.E.O.'s of our presence.
Also, we're only staying in Bancroft. Our plans are to ride the twisties in a big loop. First, over to a lunch stop the other side of Calabogie. And then return for an evening meal and festivities in Bancroft. I'll have to check out Guitar Nuts.Thanks for the "Heads Up".


Benee Wafers said:


> Jeez Stephen.......: Custom made guitars/Ducati's......... the only edge you're living on is the one on your Amex Platunim card:food-smiley-004:
> Benee Wafers


U gotz da rite DUDE! 
Actually it's, *MASTERCARD*_sharks_, *VIS*_uck_*A* and a *LINE OF *_little_ *CREDIT* _left_.
I'm spending my kids inheritance, NOW! Why should they get all the fun, aye?:tongue:


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

OK, it's review time. Now, who went to MMMIS, Benee? What did you see, play, lust after... come on fess up, tell us the truth.

Most importantly, did anyone stop by Andrew White's table and snap a photo of the custom Mahogany topped cutaway he was to have had on display?


----------

